# Teddy



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is Teddy, our German Shepherd pup. He will be 10 weeks on Monday. 

























[marq=right]     [/marq]


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

I want to hug and squeeze him. How cute!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He sure is growing....and he is just sooooo cute!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh those german shepherd eyes!!!!! ~melting~


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Julie, Liz, and Stacey!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

He's just like his name - a big teddy bear.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

He is soooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! Here is another picture from yesterday:


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

AWWWW! He's adorable! He looks like a big boy


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

A couple more:


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

oh what a beautiful pup. i have always had a soft spot for shepards. i love his color


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Droopymole (Oct 5, 2007)

ooooohhhh!!!! How incredibly cute! It should be illegal for something to be that cute!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

He's adorable! I have a GSD bitch. They are the best dogs!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks! He is now 11 weeks old. I'll have to get more pics.


----------



## susanne (Nov 13, 2007)

how adorable. is he from a michigan breeder?
i have a german shepard to. he is three years old and a wonderful dog. i'm thinking about to get another one in two or three years.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, but the lady wasn't really a breeder. I think this was just her second litter. Thanks!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

HOw did I miss this? He is just adorable!!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Sarah!


----------

